
Rampant cheating hurts China's research ambitions - theoneill
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100411/ap_on_re_as/as_china_academic_cheating
======
vorg
It seems everybody copies everybody here in mainland China, from research
papers to foreign technology to fashions. As a national (but "unofficial")
policy, it's certainly helped them "bring hundreds of millions out of poverty"
over the last 30 years, but I'm not sure if it'll help them much in the future
30 years.

I remember letting a Chinese teacher of English observe one of my classes.
(I'm a Westerner, teaching English in China.) When I taught the lesson, I had
a selection of possible activities, sense the students' moods, and choose some
of them accordingly. But a few weeks later, I went into an empty classroom
just as she was walking out, and on the blackboard was what had been there
when I had taught the lesson, word for word, in the exact same positions.

So I think the entrenched Chinese habit of copying everything will prevent
them having the creativity needed to succeed as a nation in the next 30 years.

~~~
dublinclontarf
So what your saying is that they can't copy themselves into a global leader?

This point aside, cheating is also rampant here. And I have to say the
students are quite clever in how they do it. Although some of them are not so
clever (caught a student who copied their homework off the net, the English
was too good for it to be them).

